# GPS Location Stuck



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

On 2018.14.13 9e3b7ff and don't know, yet, if this is software or hardware related.

Last night, my GPS decided not to register me moving from the location of the meeting I was attending (at least it didn't think it was in Fremont). I stopped halfway home for some shopping but not long enough for a deep sleep. Before pulling out of parking lot, I tried two reboots and a power off then called Tesla. They were experiencing high call volume so I opted for call back and told them it still drove fine.

Made another stop on the way home and, while standing in line to pay, they called me back. I had searched for similar stories and found something on the Tesla forums about it happening last fall (think it was on S) where they said deep sleep fixed some and others were wiring issues.

Anyway, tech support escalated it and said they would possibly try a few OTA resets since I'd be away from my car for three days.

Before leaving home this morning, after it had enough time to deep sleep, I checked the app and it still had the wrong location. We shall see.

In the meantime, location based stuff like home link, speed limits, and scheduled charging doesn't work. Too bad the stuck map is so prominent otherwise it would be no different than my old analog Integra.

Anybody else?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

skygraff said:


> In the meantime, location based stuff like home link, speed limits, and scheduled charging doesn't work.


so, good idea to stash an old garage door clicker in the glovebox, just in case.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Homelink works just not the auto open based on GPS.

Really, not a big deal for my drive that night or even most of my driving.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> so, good idea to stash an old garage door clicker in the glovebox, just in case.


You've started the journey on smart home, next stop smart garage. Who wants a clicker


----------



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

skygraff said:


> On 2018.14.13 9e3b7ff and don't know, yet, if this is software or hardware related.
> 
> Last night, my GPS decided not to register me moving from the location of the meeting I was attending (at least it didn't think it was in Fremont). I stopped halfway home for some shopping but not long enough for a deep sleep. Before pulling out of parking lot, I tried two reboots and a power off then called Tesla. They were experiencing high call volume so I opted for call back and told them it still drove fine.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience with my model 3 a few days after delivery. I talked to Tesla on the phone and even went to a service center. They reset the display a few time, and had me power off/on the car. I made an appointment for the following week. Later that day, it started working again. Also, after that I starting getting other features like navigation lane indications that I wasn't seeing earlier. I suspect there was some sort of software problem that required a reboot. But it didn't take effect until later that day. I canceled the appointment, hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

E-mailed yesterday and called today to check status. Was told that it had been assigned to a tech and was given additional troubleshooting steps (power down for more than a minute and drive for 15 - 20 minutes after). I was also told that a static car (especially in a garage) won't acquire its position or indicate that on the app even if the issue had resolved itself.

Not long after, I received a call from the tech who gave me the following information:

This is a known, intermittent software issue (S3X inclusive) which is being worked on. It typically resolves itself after a deep sleep and/or power cycle followed by driving as suggested by the fellow I spoke with earlier today. It usually doesn't happen often but may recur. Unfortunately, there's no workaround for the scheduled charging aside from the standard techniques we brainstormed back when that was disabled. I will be home in a few hours and will take it for a drive and report back. If it doesn't resolve, I will do the bug report thing from the car so that it'll take a screenshot as well.

Fortunately for me, I don't need the car to give me directions and I can live without the other GPS functions. My only qualm is that such a prominent screen showing incorrect information will probably attract the wrong kind of attention when I'm showing off my car to friends and strangers. Maybe that's all part of the anti-sell plan, eh?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Deep sleep or whatever they did OTA (don't think they did anything, if I understood correctly) solved the problem. As soon as I started out of the garage, it updated to the current location; in fact it auto "opened" the garage which actually auto closed it for the first time ever.

I hope it doesn't happen again but, if it does, I will try the power cycle and 15-20 minutes of driving thing.


----------



## Easy Entry (May 8, 2018)

New model 3 owner here, with 2018.14.13; ran into this as well.

In my case the various driver-accessible resets didn't help. I called the service center, and they opened up a case with the diagnostic team in CA. A number of hours later, they learned that a software package was corrupted (presumably at some point during the initial upgrade / vehicle prep process), causing the GPS sensor to go non-responsive. They were able to fix this over the air, and they pushed the (2018.14.13) installer, which they suggested I [re-]install at my earliest convenience for good measure.

It's been about a week or two since, and no further issues...


----------



## Charles Chen (May 1, 2018)

I have had this problem for over one and half month that the location/GPS is not updated intermittently. I sent the car to the service center for two times, but the problem remains. The service has never found the root cause. They updated the firmware each time and it is now 2018.32.3. Can anyone help or have any suggestions?


----------



## scoutm3 (Mar 15, 2019)

Took delivery of my M3 less than a week ago and just experienced this issue this afternoon. Leaving work I got an error saying "navigation & autopilot limited". It seems to be a GPS issue as the screen still shows my car parked at work. Did all the resets/powered off, nothing seems to help. Called Tesla and they said that my GPS is disconnected. Hopefully it resolves itself overnight, but they booked me a service appointment anyway.

Anyone still experiencing this issue or am I the only one?


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

So this looks like an appropriate place to discuss my 3 month ordeal with a stuck GPS.

Bottom line up front, is my local service center finally ended up replacing my Main computer (no, I did not get the FSD computer, as far as I know, see attached invoice snip).








It started with what we originally thought was a failed map update due to my being away from my home WiFi for several weeks. During this time it connected with a couple of open hotspots and partially downloaded the maps which then became corrupted. There was also a firmware update that compounded the issue and on several occasions the vehicle would become "stuck" and I could no longer use TACC or Auto-steer due to the fact that the car didn't know what the location was and subsequently didn't know the speed limit so it would default to 45 max, it would also not display the blue lane lines or adjacent traffic. While this was going on, I called the service line multiple times and while their level of expertise would vary significantly they never failed to help to the utmost and were always professional and polite, kudos to the team in Utah! They tried multiple times to push updates over the LTE connection, and finally I used my laptop to create a hotspot that finished all the updates. Unfortunately, none of this helped it would work for a day or two but then would stick in a new location where I had parked. There was no rhyme or reason to where and when it happened it just did. I finally had to drive to the Richmond VA service center where they did a full shut down by pulling the power from the battery pack and the 12V battery and hooking it to the SC WiFi which apparently has additional capabilities to see into the vehicle. For whatever reason this fixed it for almost a week but after getting back to GA, it started happening again. Back to the service center, this time in Decatur GA. The technician there replaced the GPS antenna which BTW is behind the mirror along with WiFi antenna. Still no fix, so finally they resorted to replacing the MCU. So far, so good a week in to the repair. I've attached a snip of the invoice to show the part number they replaced if that could be of any assistance. Throughout this entire process the Tesla team including the help line, the VA mobile service team and SC as well as my home SC in Decatur have provided the best service imaginable, never once did they put it back on me for doing something wrong or ask me to accept that things happen. In fact following the replacement of the GPS antenna and another occurrence of becoming stuck, I called the tech who had given me his personal number and instead of becoming frustrated that the fix hadn't taken, he said that's good news, now we know that wasn't the issue and we'll try something else. Bravo!

Sorry for the long post but this seems to be occurring occasionally so I hope my experience can help move the repairs along. -Scott


----------

